# Hello



## Tulipgirl40 (Apr 15, 2020)

I am new to this site and I want to say hello to everyone. Also, have a question..... I have this property that I have check all the signs of having morels but no morels anywhere on the 46 acres. My question is... How bad are wild Turkeys? Are they the reason their are no mushrooms? Any mushrooms! Well ok I did find this one but that is it. Thank you so much for any info and help.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Tulipgirl40 said:


> I am new to this site and I want to say hello to everyone. Also, have a question..... I have this property that I have check all the signs of having morels but no morels anywhere on the 46 acres. My question is... How bad are wild Turkeys? Are they the reason their are no mushrooms? Any mushrooms! Well ok I did find this one but that is it. Thank you so much for any info and help.


Welcome to the site - enjoy your season & Good luck.


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

Tulipgirl40 said:


> I am new to this site and I want to say hello to everyone. Also, have a question..... I have this property that I have check all the signs of having morels but no morels anywhere on the 46 acres. My question is... How bad are wild Turkeys? Are they the reason their are no mushrooms? Any mushrooms! Well ok I did find this one but that is it. Thank you so much for any info and help.


I have not seen much damage to morels from animals but bugs that is another story.... It’s still early don’t give up hope. What trees are you looking around?


----------



## EHW (Apr 14, 2020)

Hi to another Newbie..... I just joined too.  Speaking of animals possibly eating morels --- does anyone know if deer forage on these regularly? When walking on our property yesterday in areas with lots of very large tulip poplars, I only found lots of deer dropping, but no morels. Just wondering is deer tend to graze on these or not? 
EHW


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

Hello Tulipgirl40. I have seen the top of caps bitten off before most likely by deer. Can’t say for sure never actually seen any animals eat them I’m only assuming. Keep on looking plenty of time. Best of luck to you in your hunt!


----------



## Fowlkiller (Apr 28, 2017)

Hey there Tulipgirl, I know for a fact that whitetails will eat mushrooms – they prefer Russulas but definitely eat morels too! Wild Turkeys however I’m not as sure about, but I am certain I have a solution to your problem! Wild Turkey season opens tomorrow for MD and I would be more than happy to assist you in thinning out the herd of shroom thieves you have there!


----------

